# The Big Dripper V2



## Paulie (16/3/15)




----------



## TylerD (16/3/15)

I have a much better solution to the drip problem. Reo.
I just can't like the Big dripper! That hole the juice feeds through is so tiny.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/3/15)

TBH, this thing is going to suck almost as bad as the first Big Dripper. With the likes of the Goblin, Subtank & Lemo. The Big Dripper is kinda redundant. 

Either way you look, its time has kinda past. Between the Reo, and the newer tanks. 

Not to mention that its seriously limited in terms of the build you put in, you can pretty much forget about 3mm ID's with anything beefier than 24G, its a cow to set the coils, and even more of a cow to wick, its also prone to leaking. 

Lastly for the cost of it, you could easily get a Goblin, and a seriously good dripper (Derringer, Mini Freakshow, Baal, etc...). Which frankly gives you way more flexibility.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## steve (16/3/15)

I loved the big dripper version one . Built really really low. on a mech with a fresh battery filled with purple alien. superb flavor, you can run the thing at 0.1 and its not too hot because of the long chimney. Leaking was a bit annoying at times but not tragic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

